# Documents for 176 Online Application?



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am about to submit my online application for visa 176.

I am aware that once we submit the app, we have 28days to attach documents to the application and these documents are given in a checklist (which is provided only once you submit).
The one available on DIAC website is for offline/post application which I am assuming wont be of much help in this case. 

_Has anybody recently submitted the 176 online app and has the list available to them? Could you please share what all docs are required?_
I am just being on the safer side so that I do not have to rush things in case there are any documents that might take longer than 28 days

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Here you go


- birth certificate or other evidence of age;
- copy of passport Personal Particulars/Photograph(bio-data) page;
- IELTS English Test Report Results;
- evidence of recent Australian qualifications - this includes transcript(s) and letter(s) of completion or evidence of recent work experience;
- form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment;
- form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information;
- passport photograph;
- receipt for application for AFP check and your AFP check (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- evidence of arrangements to undergo a medical examination (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa);
- satisfactory skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Please include all evidence of work experience you used to obtain this assessment. If you applied for an onshore GSM visa please also provide evidence of when you applied for your skills assessment
- overseas police clearances (if you have applied for an onshore GSM visa) - you must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. The Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates form (formerly known as form 47P) provides country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance and is available on the department's website: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration.

If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.



Birth certificate or other evidence of age	Message

Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page	Message

IELTS English Test Report Results	Message

Evidence of overseas qualifications	Message

Evidence of skills assessment	Message

Marriage certificate	Message

Passport photo	Message

Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination	Message

Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates
Message

Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray
Message

Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa
Message

Character assessment particulars outstanding

Message

Evidence of change of name


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Mimran

I applied for 175 visa a few days ago and need to attach the documents. I have received confirmation of the application and states that I need to attach the required documents within 28 days. I have some questions about the documents since I am unsure exactly what needs to be sent. The email I received states I need to send the exact same documents as you have listed.

However, if I log in to check the progress of my application it shows the following:



> Application Status
> Application General Skilled Migration
> 20/04/2012 Application received - processing commenced Message
> 20/04/2012 Application fee received Message
> ...


Clicking on document checklist gives me a list like you listed in the second part... From the email and what you have written, my understanding is that I will only need to provide x-ray/medicals if requested by my CO. Is that correct? The second part of the above is what has stumped me. I am not expecting to have to go through any medicals having lived in UK my whole life.

Can you confirm that I do not need to undertake ANY medicals right now until instructed to do so.


thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm filling out form 80. Question 44 asks for countries you have visited over the last 10 years. I can only remember dates of the ones for which I have a stamp in my passport, there have been a ton of countries I have visited in Europe for short trips. Do I have to list all of these, should I just take a guess on the dates, what if I miss some out?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Hi Mimran
> 
> I applied for 175 visa a few days ago and need to attach the documents. I have received confirmation of the application and states that I need to attach the required documents within 28 days. I have some questions about the documents since I am unsure exactly what needs to be sent. The email I received states I need to send the exact same documents as you have listed.
> 
> ...


JimJams, I have not yet reached where you are now but from what I have read in the forum, Medicals and PCC is to be given when asked by the case officer. 

Vijay.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I'm filling out form 80. Question 44 asks for countries you have visited over the last 10 years. I can only remember dates of the ones for which I have a stamp in my passport, there have been a ton of countries I have visited in Europe for short trips. Do I have to list all of these, should I just take a guess on the dates, what if I miss some out?


My 2 cents. 

If there is no evidence on your passport that you visited the European countries (due to common visa), then why mention them.

But If your passport was swiped at the port of entry In any of the above mentioned countries, then it's better you mention it. Who knows, DIAC might send your passport number for verification. 

Vijay.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

JimJams said:


> I'm filling out form 80. Question 44 asks for countries you have visited over the last 10 years. I can only remember dates of the ones for which I have a stamp in my passport, there have been a ton of countries I have visited in Europe for short trips. Do I have to list all of these, should I just take a guess on the dates, what if I miss some out?


Hello JimJams

Although some member frontload PCC and Medical, it can be given once CO requests it. Because the deadline of initial date of entry to Australia in the visa is given as PCC or Medicals date, which ever is earliest.

I was also confused about Q44, but I guess its better to go through all the old passports and check your exit / entry date and mention it in the form.

Good luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for your replies guys. The medical request really threw me, I was not expecting to see those links at that stage. I will hold off on these since I don't think I need them. I applied for a 417 Working Holiday Visa last year and had to get a chest x-ray done due to the fact I'd been out the country for 6 months...

I went through my old passport and there is only stamps for countries outside EU. I've managed to piece together a lot of dates from memory (went to specific car races), googling and old emails. I don't have every single trip, but maybe 90% of them (there was A LOT of short trips!). I tried my best and think it should cover it, I'm sure DIAC will understand if I missed the odd one!

thanks again.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello,
Do we get an email post the lodgement of the visa application with the link to upload the docs? Can anyone please confirm?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Do we get an email post the lodgement of the visa application with the link to upload the docs? Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you do, but the email does not come through immediately, it may be a few hours.... mine came through maybe 24 hours after.

I think they have an overnight process which sends them out or something...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Do we get an email post the lodgement of the visa application with the link to upload the docs? Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes you will get a mail with all details. if u r in hurry use this link. this is the link u need to attach docs.

_PROVIDING DOCUMENTS

Electronic lodgement of applications provides an effective service for applicants to provide documents to the department. eVisa applicants should attach documents online at: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

The reference details for this application are: Primary Applicant's name; Transaction Reference Number; and Permission Request ID. These details are located on the top left hand corner of the first page of this letter._


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Yes you do, but the email does not come through immediately, it may be a few hours.... mine came through maybe 24 hours after.
> 
> I think they have an overnight process which sends them out or something...


Hi JimJams,
Thanks for your reply.

Okie, I applied late last night. I will wait for another day for the email then.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> yes you will get a mail with all details. if u r in hurry use this link. this is the link u need to attach docs.
> 
> _PROVIDING DOCUMENTS
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy... I am in no hurry. I just wanted to check if the link would be provided to us in the email as I did not save any links while completing the application yesterday.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You will get the link to upload the docs in a few hours...



coolsnake said:


> Hello,
> Do we get an email post the lodgement of the visa application with the link to upload the docs? Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> You will get the link to upload the docs in a few hours...


Thanks LIG. Yes, I have received the automated email now. The email took exactly 24 hours from the time I applied.


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi

I have a query regarding the work related documents for your 176 application:

At the time of the ACS, the documents that I sent for my Work experience were the Roles and Responsibilities letters that I got from the companies that I worked with. For one company I sent the offer letter and the letter from my manager but by the time ACS asked that they need that letter, somehow that company HR eventually gave me one. So I submitted it.

In a nutshell, I only submitted the Roles and Responsibilities letters.

Are these documents sufficient for 176 as well or some other work related documents are also required?

Thanks


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

kshaggarwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a query regarding the work related documents for your 176 application:
> 
> ...


You need to submit the same documents which you gave for ACS assessment. You might also have to submit tax returns, form 16s etc later on, if the case officer asks. People also attach the mentioned documents in the first instance itself. If you have them, attach them too. 

More documents attached as proofs would never be an issue.

Vijay.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> You need to submit the same documents which you gave for ACS assessment. More documents attached as proofs would never be an issue.
> 
> Vijay.


I have a doubt here, can we reduce the no of years of experience in compared to ACS, suppose I have 8 years in ACS, but I would like to claim only 5 years experience points to DIAC, as I might not be able to provide all docs for remaining 3 years. So, is it advisable to to claim only 5 years points as I am able to fufill 65 points req for DIAC.

generally, does DIAC intersted in years, for which we do not claim points?

Thnx....


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Nihal said:


> I have a doubt here, can we reduce the no of years of experience in compared to ACS, suppose I have 8 years in ACS, but I would like to claim only 5 years experience points to DIAC, as I might not be able to provide all docs for remaining 3 years. So, is it advisable to to claim only 5 years points as I am able to fufill 65 points req for DIAC.
> 
> generally, does DIAC intersted in years, for which we do not claim points?
> 
> Thnx....


I have the same query.


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Nihal;

If ACS states 8 years it is better to provide all the documents pertaining to the 8 years reducing them might make your DIAC CO suspicious 



Nihal said:


> I have a doubt here, can we reduce the no of years of experience in compared to ACS, suppose I have 8 years in ACS, but I would like to claim only 5 years experience points to DIAC, as I might not be able to provide all docs for remaining 3 years. So, is it advisable to to claim only 5 years points as I am able to fufill 65 points req for DIAC.
> 
> generally, does DIAC intersted in years, for which we do not claim points?
> 
> Thnx....


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Nihal said:


> I have a doubt here, can we reduce the no of years of experience in compared to ACS, suppose I have 8 years in ACS, but I would like to claim only 5 years experience points to DIAC, as I might not be able to provide all docs for remaining 3 years. So, is it advisable to to claim only 5 years points as I am able to fufill 65 points req for DIAC.
> 
> generally, does DIAC intersted in years, for which we do not claim points?
> 
> Thnx....


Yes you can. I could have claimed 8 years, but only claimed 5 years because it was very difficult to prove the other 3 years. The companies had long closed down, I didn't have any pay slips, I wasn't in contact with co-workers, or managers would not provide references because I was contracting.

Anyway, I only provided experience letters for 6 years and that's what ACS gave me, they did not ask questions as to why I did not provide details of the other jobs.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks for the replies, If I am correct DIAC is least bothered about any of our experiences as long as we do not claim points for that experience whether its in ACS or whether it is required by state sponsorship? If we claim 8 years in ACS or to get State sponsorship, but we claim only 5 years in DIAC for which we claim points.

can we do this? why does DIAC get suspicious when we are not claiming those points?
what difference does it make to CO when we are qualifying the points as per there rules. 

please advise? did anyone do this way & were successful?

thnx....


----------



## kshaggarwal (Dec 26, 2011)

Nihal said:


> thanks for the replies, If I am correct DIAC is least bothered about any of our experiences as long as we do not claim points for that experience whether its in ACS or whether it is required by state sponsorship? If we claim 8 years in ACS or to get State sponsorship, but we claim only 5 years in DIAC for which we claim points.
> 
> can we do this? why does DIAC get suspicious when we are not claiming those points?
> what difference does it make to CO when we are qualifying the points as per there rules.
> ...


What made you say that CO considers it suspicious ..?? I am just questioning it from the knowledge perspective to understand your reason behind saying that DIAC will get suspicious..??


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Nihal said:


> thanks for the replies, If I am correct DIAC is least bothered about any of our experiences as long as we do not claim points for that experience whether its in ACS or whether it is required by state sponsorship? If we claim 8 years in ACS or to get State sponsorship, but we claim only 5 years in DIAC for which we claim points.
> 
> can we do this? why does DIAC get suspicious when we are not claiming those points?
> what difference does it make to CO when we are qualifying the points as per there rules.
> ...


Why would you claim 8 years in ACS and then only try to claim 5 years in DIAC, this does not make sense.

If you have 8 years experience letter from ACS then you have already done the hard work. You will not get penalized by DIAC for having too many points!


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Docment for family members?*



mimran said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> - birth certificate or other evidence of age;
> ...


Thank you for posting this list. 

I have a question regarding documents for *secondary applicants*. 
I will be applying as the primary applicant and my wife will be a secondary applicant. 

I would like to know if there are any additional documents needed for including her in the application?

regards
SGK


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

sgk123 said:


> Thank you for posting this list.
> 
> I have a question regarding documents for *secondary applicants*.
> I will be applying as the primary applicant and my wife will be a secondary applicant.
> ...


I have the same query.
I have my spouse and kid as the secondary applicants. So what are the documents required in their case. Nothing is mentioned on the VIC website.

One more thing : In your list there is no mention of any financial documents like bank statement or payslips or nething like that. Do we have to attach them also with the application. 
What if a person does not have those documents??

By mistake I submitted two original references from colleague to ACS as they were asked later after filing of the application. I dont even have photocopy of the same..So do I get those references again from the colleagues for VIC SS??


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sgk123 said:


> Thank you for posting this list.
> 
> I have a question regarding documents for *secondary applicants*.
> I will be applying as the primary applicant and my wife will be a secondary applicant.
> ...


Hi,
The list of docs you would need for a secondary applicant (if you aren't claiming partner points) for 175/176 is as follows:

Birth certificate
Copy of passport Personal Particulars page
English Language proficiency proof
Passport photo
Form 80
PCC
Medicals

Hope this helps.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

chattri said:


> I have the same query.
> I have my spouse and kid as the secondary applicants. So what are the documents required in their case. Nothing is mentioned on the VIC website.


Hi,
You don't need any docs for secondary applicants while applying for State Sponsorship.



> One more thing : In your list there is no mention of any financial documents like bank statement or payslips or nething like that. Do we have to attach them also with the application.
> What if a person does not have those documents??


The list mentioned was for 175/176 visa application. The payslips & bank statements are docs which would be required to prove your employment and will be requested by the Case Officer.



> By mistake I submitted two original references from colleague to ACS as they were asked later after filing of the application. I dont even have photocopy of the same..So do I get those references again from the colleagues for VIC SS??


You don't need reference letters for Vic SS but may need it for your 176 application.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

If I have to claim for partners points then what all documents are required?


Thanks,
RInkesh.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Coolsnake and other seniors -

In case applying for 175/176, is the Birth certificate mandatory for primary and secondary applicants ?? Is it not enough to have the passport bio data page , and maybe other supporting stuff like PAN card etc ?

Has anybody faced this problem during 175/176 application where birth certificate was mandatory and CO asked for it ?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I have to claim for partners points then what all documents are required?
> 
> ...


Hi Rinkesh,
I am not claiming points for partner's work experience but I would guess apart from the above list you would also have to submit the assessment letter, Evidence of Qualification, IELTS and work experience evidence.

Others who have claimed partner points can elaborate further if I have missed any docs.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I have to claim for partners points then what all documents are required?
> 
> ...


Rinkesh - The DIAC website mentions that you will need to get your partner's skill assessment done as well, just like you did yours. 
Also, you would both need to be assessed under the same ANZCO code.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Coolsnake and other seniors -
> 
> In case applying for 175/176, is the Birth certificate mandatory for primary and secondary applicants ?? Is it not enough to have the passport bio data page , and maybe other supporting stuff like PAN card etc ?
> 
> Has anybody faced this problem during 175/176 application where birth certificate was mandatory and CO asked for it ?


I have read posts by others where they have provided other proofs (school marksheet, Passport Bio-Data page etc) instead of a Birth Certificate. So Birth Certificate isnt the only document to prove your DOB.

You can wait for comments from people who have not supplied a Birth Certificate to confirm.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Coolsnake and other seniors -
> 
> In case applying for 175/176, is the Birth certificate mandatory for primary and secondary applicants ?? Is it not enough to have the passport bio data page , and maybe other supporting stuff like PAN card etc ?
> 
> Has anybody faced this problem during 175/176 application where birth certificate was mandatory and CO asked for it ?


Passport and PAN card don't work. They did not accept passport as a proof of date of birth for my wife. PAN card is out of question.

School leaving certificate/secondary school certificate work.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Rinkesh - The DIAC website mentions that you will need to get your partner's skill assessment done as well, just like you did yours.
> Also, you would both need to be assessed under the same ANZCO code.


a little correction here..it should not be under the same ANZCO code; partners ANZCO code should be under the same SOL...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> I have read posts by others where they have provided other proofs (school marksheet, Passport Bio-Data page etc) instead of a Birth Certificate. So Birth Certificate isnt the only document to prove your DOB.
> 
> You can wait for comments from people who have not supplied a Birth Certificate to confirm.


For myself and my wife, Passports worked but as coolsnake said few CO insisted only on birth certificates as proofs. I anyways got it done later but in my case passports just worked fine.

What others commented is that even if CO doesn't bother about birth certificate, other authorities might insist for it after you migrate to Oz. So better to get one if you can and I am sure you can get it.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (nominated occupation is to be on the same version of the SOL as the main applicant)


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi,
> The list of docs you would need for a secondary applicant (if you aren't claiming partner points) for 175/176 is as follows:
> 
> Birth certificate
> ...


Many thanks coolsnake!


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have another question.

At what stage of the application process do we need to submit our dependent's IELTS score / certificate from college to show that she was taught in English?

Should this be uploaded at the time of applying online / within 28 days of applying / when the CO asks for it?

Please clarify.

Thanks
SGK


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

sgk123 said:


> I have another question.
> 
> At what stage of the application process do we need to submit our dependent's IELTS score / certificate from college to show that she was taught in English?
> 
> ...


Within 28 days.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

sgk123 said:


> I have another question.
> 
> At what stage of the application process do we need to submit our dependent's IELTS score / certificate from college to show that she was taught in English?
> 
> ...


You need to submit the proof of secondary applicant's English language skills when the CO asks for it. 

However you can front load it. No harm in doing so.


----------

